# Snow Machines, snow lights, fake snow



## Pambrighton (Apr 30, 2016)

I am planning a krampus type room next year and I have been researching snow machines. I plan to use a combo of snow lights fake snow and a snow machine. I would appreciate any tips or suggestions, recommendations on fake snow machines. This is an inside haunt in a big cement building.


----------



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

Snow machines use soap to make tiny bubbles. If used in one spot too long the floor can become slippery.


----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 7, 2018)

I agree with pyroandy about the slip. I use a standard recipe.

1 cup regular Mr. Bubbles
1 cup 70% isopropyl alcohol
1 gallon (minus 2 cups) distilled water.

I use an Antari S-200X High Powered Snow Machine. It's a huge hit. I'd be nervous to use it indoors, but good luck.

FB


----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 7, 2018)

I'll add that those machines are generally LOUD. You won't notice it in the video because the live music was removed and the song was subsequently overlaid. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## TerrorTech (Aug 19, 2020)

The foam based machine basically use a vacuum cleaner motor and so sound just as loud. However, snow is used in theatre a lot and there are options to help. 
First, does it have to dissapear? If not, paper snow will be the quietest and no where near as slippery as the foam. There are machines designed to drop the snow, but you can use anything that would spread confetti.

If you want the foam that will eventually evaporate, then machines such as the Atari S500 allow you to put the noisy base somewhere out the way and pipe the snow in to the location you need it.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input - and welcome to the forum! ...but I doubt an answer to your question will be forthcoming. The original post is almost a year old. The original poster joined in 2016, made one single post over 3-1/2 years later and hasn't been on the forum since Dec 2019. But hopefully they got the issue sorted!


----------



## TerrorTech (Aug 19, 2020)

Couldn't agree more. Seeing as someone brought the thread back up, I figured it will hopefully make a good reference for someone in the future.


----------

